# Owner/Occupier wants to install GFCH in contravention of Property Mgmt Co



## 635834 (26 Dec 2009)

I'm a ground-floor apartment owner and want to instal gas-fired central heating in my apartment which is presently being heated by the apartment block oil-fired central system.

My apartment is continually damp and I suspect that the builders/developers (since gone bust) omitted to instal a Damp proof Course (DPC) at the ground-floor construction stage.

Should I be permitted to do so as the Managing Agents are objecting on grounds of safety, security, possible vandalism etc, especially as this would involve outside storage of gas cylinder, boring hole in outside wall etc?


----------



## mercman (26 Dec 2009)

*Re: Apartment resident acting in contravention of Property Mgmt Co*

The terms of the lease will state what you are or are not allowed to install. As an owner occupier you should be a part owner of the complex. However I doubt if the other owners will allow for your experimenting with a Gas Installation.

If the apartment is continually damp why do you think it will be fixed by the Installating of Gas Heating ??

What makes you think that the installation of Gas will act as a remedy for the lacking of the Damp Proof coarse.


----------



## 635834 (26 Dec 2009)

*Re: Apartment resident acting in contravention of Property Mgmt Co*

Many thanks for your prompt reply.

I'm still at the early stage of my dampness investigation and feel this may partialy solve my problem.


----------



## markpb (26 Dec 2009)

*Re: Apartment resident acting in contravention of Property Mgmt Co*

It won't be impossible to do this work but it certainly won't be easy (or cheap). If you're going to bore through the walls, you'll need permission from the management company (and their agent) because they own the walls. They'll need to be assured that you're not compromising any walls which may be load-bearing and that you're not voiding the fire certification of the building. You may need to hire relevant engineers to certify those things. You'll also need to get the work done by someone with decent insurance so that the company won't end up paying for repairs if the work goes badly. 

I presume if the developers have gone bust that they had already resigned from the management company board of directors and vested ownership of the common areas to the management company. In that case, it might be worth making contact with the directors and discussing your case with them. Some agents will just issue a blanket refusal to requests like this because it could cause them a lot of extra work.


----------



## pudds (26 Dec 2009)

I can't see a tenant being allowed to opt out of a communal heating system tbh, chk your contract.


----------

